# Living in Wagga Wagga



## sourabhkanwar

Hi! 

My wife has been offered a role in Wagga Wagga, NSW. I was reading a lot of articles online and it said that the place is unsafe with high criminal rate. Just wanted opinion of people who have stayed there or heard anything genuine about the place. 

Thank you for the response. 

Regards


----------



## Jamesintheusa

yes my wife confirms that... a lot of low incomes....


----------



## aussiesteve

Jamesintheusa said:


> yes my wife confirms that... a lot of low incomes....


I don't see how income equates with safety. If you were to take incomes as a measure then 95% of rural Australia would be unsafe!
If you think that money equates to safety then I suggest you move in to Point Piper with the Turnbulls


----------



## JandE

A comparison of Crime rates between Sydney and Wagga Wagga.

Both are worse than the NSW average, with Wagga Wagga having less Assaults then Sydney.

*Malicious damage to property incidents*

*SYDNEY* Local Government Area

Jul 2014 to Jun 2015
Malicious damage to property incidents
2 year trend: Down 13.6% per year
Rate per 100,000 population: *1447.0*
NSW rate per 100,000 population: 894.9

*WAGGA WAGGA* Local Government Area

Jul 2014 to Jun 2015
Malicious damage to property incidents
2 year trend: Stable
Rate per 100,000 population: *1558.0*
NSW rate per 100,000 population: 894.9​
*Assault incidents*

*SYDNEY *Local Government Area

Jul 2014 to Jun 2015
Assault incidents
2 year trend: Down 6.6% per year
Rate per 100,000 population:* 2339.0*
NSW rate per 100,000 population: 854.2

*WAGGA WAGGA* Local Government Area

Jul 2014 to Jun 2015
Assault incidents
2 year trend: Down 13.8% per year
Rate per 100,000 population: *1085.1*
NSW rate per 100,000 population: 854.2​
Source: Crime Maps | BOCSAR

But look at this for the bad areas: http://www.dailyadvertiser.com.au/story/2133488/wagga-police-target-current-crime-hot-spots/


----------



## JandE

Jamesintheusa said:


> yes my wife confirms that... a lot of low incomes....


2011 Incomes:

29.6% earn under $1,000 per week in Greater Sydney	
37.6% earn under $1,000 per week in NSW	
39.5% earn under $1,000 per week in Wagga Wagga	
46.3% earn under $1,000 per week in Regional NSW

Wagga Wagga is not far off average, but better than Regional NSW

Sydney v Wagga Wagga

In Greater Sydney	57.4%	earn over $1,000 per week	compared to 50.0% in Wagga Wagga
In Greater Sydney	32.0%	earn over $2,000 per week	compared to 20.8% in Wagga Wagga
In Greater Sydney	14.1%	earn over $3,000 per week	compared to 6.5% in Wagga Wagga


----------

